# HELP! what the best way to plow this lot??



## NewLawn

Hey guys I'm new to plowing and so I am subbing this year. I am assigned to plow this lot. I'm doing it by myself except for the sidewalks. Its got tons of islands as you can see and its an irregular shaped lot. I'm plowing with 7' 6" Blizzard straight blade on an F-250.

How should i go about plowing it? Any pointers would really help!


----------



## qualitycut

No offense man but if this is your first year ever plowing thats a tough on to start with. Especially with a 7-6 footer


----------



## LTL

Don't take this personally but that is NOT a "new to plowing" property. Islands suck, in a deep/whiteout snow they can turn a OK day rotten in about 1 second. Not to mention cars. Also, I would think a 8 or 9' V plow or better yet a loader would be more appropriate. Good luck though, keep us posted.


----------



## ABES

where are you allowed to put the snow? Going to be tough without a V plow.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance

Ouch. That look like a loader lot to me


----------



## plowtime1

I hope you are scheduled to be throughout the entire event. JMO


----------



## Dlongerman

look's like ur gonna have to plow it all to the island's and stack it up.. just let them know that they will lose some space's when the big snow;s come.... or just break down and get a SS w/ a utility bucket.. plow w/ ur truck first.... than move the snow to other area's of the parking lot... Stack'em nice and high!


----------



## FISHERBOY

14' snowpusher on a loader , and 1 truck


----------



## 2COR517

This is going to be tough. That's a huge lot for relatively small pickup. I don't think you're going to be able to carry snow from the building all the way to the grass, especially with curve going the wrong way. I would start at the main entrance and start pushing out. Go as far as you can, then go outbound and push back to your pile. I would recommend about a million stakes, that you can really see. Is your ground frozen yet? Call the guy your subbing to and ask who did it last year, what equipment, and where they made piles. Maybe they can move you to a couple of smaller lots. That would be more suited to your truck.


----------



## DirtyJerzey

its not super bad, but with a 7 1/2 footer youll be there for some loooong time. Everything all really depends on where you are able to pile the snow. Find out where they want the snow, i would not really think they would allow it on all of the islands if any and besides the fact the islands look super small so you would need to stack way high but again you would need a loader to get em high enough. Can you give us a little more info?


----------



## kootoomootoo

NewLawn;659041 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to plowing and so I am subbing this year. I am assigned to plow this lot. I'm doing it by myself except for the sidewalks. Its got tons of islands as you can see and its an irregular shaped lot. I'm plowing with 7' 6" Blizzard straight blade on an F-250.
> 
> How should i go about plowing it? Any pointers would really help!
> View attachment 46526


How much are you getting paid for this lot.


----------



## elite1msmith

thats a tuff lot, granted i have seen way harder, and do way harder

i would plow the middle angle part first start from the center and windrow towards each side, stack on the islands as you go, then move out ward basicly

id buy the best set of wings moveny can buy


----------



## yardsmith

rotsa ruck.



If someone is subbing YOU to do this lot, you got took big time. hope theres a good chunk of change in it for you.if you can't hire some subs to help you- upgrade to a v plow or blizzard with wing & scoop action. You'll still be there for a good 4 hrs or more if you do it solo


----------



## jgoetter1

I wouldn't plow that lot without a loader w/10' box. Way too big for just a pickup.


----------



## mustangmike45

That lot would be big for a truck without a V and wings but here's how I would do it, assuming they let you pile all along the outter edges. You need to basically think of the front part as 4 separte sections (main drive, center lot, left lot and right lot). Then the sides and rear are easy after front is done.

- start by plowing out the half circle main drive and wind-rowing it towards the center of the lot. 
- Divide the middle triangle into 2 lots basically and push each "half" to their respective main isles left and right. You will have to be patient with your straight blade and move all the snow to the openings that lead to the main aisles. 
- Next plow down the main isles you just put the snow from the center lot into windrowing towards each "side lot" that is still unplowed. Then chose a "side lot" to begin on and start at the side closest the the main drive you alread plowed windrow the snow towards the open field looking area. 

Hope this all makes sense. Really tired right now and this is the best I can do til i get some sleep


----------



## coldcoffee

If you've never plowed before, whomever assigned you to that lot is an idiot, not blaming you. Since it sounds like it's your job, the wings, as mentioned would be a good place to start. I would spend some time there when it's not snowing and study the traffic patterns for AM rush, lunch, PM rush and any possible shift changes...get a good sense of what to expect and when, that will help you to build a mental strategy when things get rough...when the high traffic is going on you want to be more in the lower parking areas farthest from the building, having spaces already clear closer to the building. Always keep an awareness as to whats going on with those areas closer to the building and the entrances and exits. I would also recommend plowing in circles around the building, out the exit and back in the entrance, working your way out from the building. Do that on all 4 until you can't go any further w/ that pattern. Then try changing patterns and you may find that you can do the same thing on most of the remaining lot. After the bulk of the work is done you can go back to touch up and tuck the piles in better, get those random parking spaces, etc. I plow much more complex lots than that one and use the methods I explained on most. Generally it's safer, faster, and much less wear and tear on the drive train. If your not used to plowing around parked and moving cars coming at you from different directions, this will also give you a piece of mind when it hits the fan. Remember, peoples IQ's drop in the early AM and are creatures of habit, I generally know what a moving car is going to do before they do...because they aren't looking for you... I'm also not a big fan of flashers unless it's low visibility, they work as a magnet and tell all the dumb sheep "Hey, come follow me, I'm clearing a nice fresh path"...and so they follow and pull up behind you when you do have to back up...expect it! It takes a lot of practice but eventually you won't be bothered much by traffic, and they won't hate you as much either. You will also find that the patterns you use won't always work and have to be changed from time to time, depending on what time of day it is, how big the piles are getting, when the UPS truck or other deliveries are parked in the middle of the isle, etc...Common sense goes a long way but don't expect others to use it...learn to drive and plow on the defense and work on your skills and slow down if you have to. Go and find a big open lot somewhere thats glazed over and practice driving in reverse (just don't practice in that one)...good luck!!


----------



## NewLawn

thanks for the help so far guys, I know, i feel like i got screwed on this one. They said I cannot stack snow on the islands near the building. They want 90% of the snow on the perimeters.


----------



## oldmankent

Minimum, you'll need some wings on your plow to carry snow


----------



## LoneCowboy

I'd do it like MustangMike says above.
Most of it should push to the outsides with some cleanup onto the islands.
You simply need wings, you aren't going to be able to stack it on those islands without them.

as MM says, do the near the buidling part first, then the middle, that gives you space when people start coming in, and hopefully they don't park on top of you (although you'll see, they will.  )

Get wings


----------



## Dlongerman

if u have the $$$$ get a Wide Out........ or a Vplow and put extensions on it


----------



## mercer_me

If your only using 1 truck you should use a V plow JMO.


----------



## kmg365

If your getting paid by the hour, why blow your own money to buy a new plow and make someone else more money. They knew your equipment when they assigned you the lot. Have fun and watch out for curbs.


----------



## wallnut09

i dont see just one lot.. break it down to 5 small lots and it dosent seem that bad..

get yourself some wings.... and red bull...


----------



## wallnut09

i dont see just one lot.. break it down to 5 small lots and it doesn't seem that bad..

get yourself some wings.... and red bull...


----------



## JDiepstra

wallnut09;660234 said:


> i dont see just one lot.. break it down to 5 small lots and it doesn't seem that bad..
> 
> get yourself some wings.... and red bull...


But doesnt Red Bull give you wings?


----------



## NewLawn

Sounds like wings are the way to go. Do they make wings for a Blizzard?


----------



## FordFisherman

Not sure if pro wings will fit a Blizzard but they work well. Northerntool.com or Angelo's has em for around two hundred. How much are they paying you to plow that place? Not gettin into your business but trying to see if your getting the right money. Tough lot but you can do it if you stay there for the duration of the storm. Good Luck and remember speed kills...your truck


----------



## Cassy

i would never do a lot like that on my own with one truck and plow. 

sub it out to someone who has had experience with it, and watch them.


----------



## ljbev

Whoever subbed you that lot considering you have no experience, should have their head examined. I would put 2-3 of my most experienced guys in a place like that, with a few trucks and a loader or bobcat w a big pusher. One truck will be there forever!!!!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

ABES;659078 said:


> where are you allowed to put the snow? Going to be tough without a V plow.


Yeah i was thinking the same... Even a 9' straight plow would be a real pita.

Id get a V plow on that and probably in heavier snow a machine with any width push box. We all start out somewhere, i hope your at least getting a lot of $$ per hour lol


----------



## MileHigh

wallnut09;660234 said:


> i dont see just one lot.. break it down to 5 small lots and it doesn't seem that bad..
> 
> get yourself some wings.... and red bull...


Exactly...


----------



## Sal Giovingo

Why is a v plow so much better???


----------



## lumps

kmg365;660215 said:


> If your getting paid by the hour, why blow your own money to buy a new plow and make someone else more money. They knew your equipment when they assigned you the lot. Have fun and watch out for curbs.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing. Why should he spend more money on a bigger plow, to be able to make less money actually plowing.

Different story if he's getting paid per storm.


----------



## lumps

Oh, and by the way... what's your plan for when your truck breaks down in the middle of a storm? 

Because trucks love to break down at the worst possible time, and that looks like a place that you can't let sit, both because of the traffic as well as the fact that you're gonna have to plow with the storm with just one truck with a small blade.


----------



## lumps

And for everyone's sake, here's a larger image, that you can actually see, haha.


----------



## RepoMan207

Ditto.....Loader with atleast a 10' push, and a truck with a V blade.

Inexperience and a tiny plow....Why do I get a feeling a low baller who actually won the bid is sticking it to you. No offense. Make sure your getting a sizable amount for this if you do it as described. What about salt?? 

Pack a lunch.


----------



## NewLawn

There paying me 57.00 /HR. They come by and salt it when i'm done. IF I ever get done that is.

P.S. thanks for the bigger view LUMPS


----------



## kootoomootoo

NewLawn;661053 said:


> There paying me 57.00 /HR. They come by and salt it when i'm done. IF I ever get done that is.
> 
> P.S. thanks for the bigger view LUMPS


If it takes you 10 hrs i don't see the problem.


----------



## lumps

No problem. Also, just did some quick calculations. That lot is just about exactly 8 acres plowable. Basic production rate for a full size with an 8' blade is about 1 acre/hour. So, you're at a minimum of about 8 hours per storm. Get more than a few inches, and you best plan on spending a couple days there though, haha. Hooray for billing it hourly!


----------



## JDiepstra

Whoever designed that parking lot is a moron!


----------



## RepoMan207

It's all looks. Is that speed tables near the building?


----------



## coldcoffee

NewLawn;659517 said:


> thanks for the help so far guys, I know, i feel like i got screwed on this one. They said I cannot stack snow on the islands near the building. They want 90% of the snow on the perimeters.


Someone should tell that to the semi that's parked in the right rear corner...he might need a shovel


----------



## ford6.9

Your not the only one plowing this right? They are paying you by the hour as well as other people?


----------



## RepoMan207

Read the posts guys. I have seen repeat questions about 5 times now. 

Ford: he is solo other then the shovelers.


----------



## Cassy

RepoMan207;661385 said:


> It's all looks. Is that speed tables near the building?


thought i can't be sure, I think they might be pavers. they're often used to mark out pedestrian crosswalk zones.


----------



## ford6.9

Sorry to ask that again, but When he had mentioned he was getting an hourly rate it crossed my mind that maybe he wasn't subbed out the job as a whole for clearing the parking lot but rather one of many subs to be paid. I may have misread something.

When I first read this over I got the feeling he had agreed upon a rate per push or per season. Which made me think it was him alone and the business that contacted him left him the responsibility of getting it done.

But when the hourly pay rate was mentioned it changed my views of maybe he isn't aware that there will be a team of trucks there with him and that he is one of many. 

Did I state that clearly? 

there is a difference from running one truck as a sub and having a whole job subbed to you.


----------



## kootoomootoo

Ok which knuckleheads have in their business plan to pay a rookie $57 an hour until completion.

Its $300 per push.
If it takes you 6 10 or 50hrs not my problem.


----------



## lumps

kootoomootoo;661623 said:


> Ok which knuckleheads have in their business plan to pay a rookie $57 an hour until completion.
> 
> Its $300 per push.
> If it takes you 6 10 or 50hrs not my problem.


8 acres for $300 a push, no matter how much snow? That's $37.50 per man hour. You've gotta be kidding.


----------



## kootoomootoo

lumps;661972 said:


> 8 acres for $300 a push, no matter how much snow? That's $37.50 per man hour. You've gotta be kidding.


Geezus its hard. $300 is a nominal figure.


----------



## Turbodiesel

NewLawn;659041 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to plowing and so I am subbing this year. I am assigned to plow this lot. I'm doing it by myself except for the sidewalks. Its got tons of islands as you can see and its an irregular shaped lot. I'm plowing with 7' 6" Blizzard straight blade on an F-250.
> 
> How should i go about plowing it? Any pointers would really help!
> View attachment 46526


You asked for my opinion ........here it is .

1. You'll be needing equipment after 8'' to "relocate" piles .


----------



## nekos

wallnut09;660234 said:


> i dont see just one lot.. break it down to 5 small lots and it doesn't seem that bad..


thats exactly what i was thinking ...

anyway that lot should have 2 trucks on it but shouldn't be hard for 1 truck to bust in in a few hours. this is how i would do it . start in the middle and follow the red lines then blue . when the windrows get to big make a few passes following the green lines.


----------



## VanceTrendov

MnDLawn;659075 said:


> Don't take this personally but that is NOT a "new to plowing" property. Islands suck, in a deep/whiteout snow they can turn a OK day rotten in about 1 second. Not to mention cars. Also, I would think a 8 or 9' V plow or better yet a loader would be more appropriate. Good luck though, keep us posted.


I would of thought they would of assigned a skid with truck, considering they are expeting the lot to never be empty of cars. Skid could also get around the islands very well. We are not coming down on you just the person that assigned you. I have been plowing for a couple of years and that looks like a headache to me (mostly residential but are a sub and do some commercial).

Also i dont think anyone mention you have a blizzard 760 with what truck? I dont like the smaller blades cause if you have a longer truck your rear tires are going to drive over your windros when you turn sharp.


----------



## AiRhed

> thats exactly what i was thinking ...
> 
> anyway that lot should have 2 trucks on it but shouldn't be hard for 1 truck to bust in in a few hours. this is how i would do it . start in the middle and follow the red lines then blue . when the windrows get to big make a few passes following the green lines.


^^^^That'd work alright with wings.. The only thing that F's it up a bit are the city sidewalks. Is there enough green between the lot and the walk so you wont be burying them constantly? Unless of course your sidewalk guys are going to throw them?


----------



## eshskis

lot is to big for 1 truck..........


----------



## 1pfieffer1

That lot is way too big for one truck, even with a big blade and wings. Who is going to pay for the snow removal? You will end up stacking where you can and having it trucked out. How much do you think you are going to be able to put on the islands? Even if you stack it high it is going to spill over on the other side. There is no place to put snow. There are shrubs and sidewalks all around this place, and from the looks of it the property on the bottom left isn't theirs. Good thing you are getting paid by the hour, it is going to take you forever, and god forbid you get a good dumping.......Well anyway, good luck with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Great out of 40 some posts, there are like 2 or 3 that are actually helping him. Just answer the freakin' question already. 

Face it, he's already got the truck and plow, he's not going to go spend another $4K for this lot. Besides, the contractor gave the lot to him knowing his equipment. So don't keep telling this guy he needs a loader, another truck, etc, blah, blah, blah. 

He's NOT the contractor.He DOESN'T have control over what equipment is there.

Follow elite's, mustangmike and LoneCowboy's advice. 

And look at it this way, if you can handle this lot after a time or two, you'll be able to handle anything in the future.

PS Wings would be a great investment. 

PPS You guys know how snow was plowed before loaders and V-plows? Probably not, but some can remember it, it wasn't that long ago.


----------



## coreno16

Is that the Vince and Joe's plaza on 25 & Van ****? If so I live right by there and just wanted to say that you're doing a pretty darn good job for being the only guy working that monstrous lot. Keep it up.


- Cory


----------



## Runner

Wow...Now THAT'S a positive thing to hear! I hope he chimes in on this and lets us know how he's doing. 
Now, (while we're on the subject), what I see is long windrows in the lot where the the parking spaces come head to head, and yes,...there IS going to be SOME snow placed on the islands that are out in the lot. Also, I would find out if the empty lot area belongs to this plaza (like for sale or lease, or whatever), or if it belongs to the residential, or apt. or whatever that other place is.


----------



## jomofo

$57/hr, just me and my truck, on that lot. Sounds like a cash machine to me. I hope the gf/wife is quiet.


----------



## Sno Biz

Make sure you dont have any guns or knives in the truck...I would hate to see you hurt yourself after the first big snow...


----------



## JDiepstra

So anybody seen the original poster or heard how it is going? Also, how many hours is it taking?


----------



## fisher guy

hes probally still there since the last storm


----------



## Craaaig

I would say a truck with a v-plow and a skid with a pusher, maybe a small wheel loader with a pusher instead of the skid


----------



## Runner

Yeah, I'm sorry to say it, but I am willing to bet that that contractor had to redo some things. he either brought more power in join him, or pulled him off of that job all together to put him somewhere else he would be more feasibly productive. there is absolutely no way that this place - whether it be retail, or office suite, or whatever, is going to have a truck in there swerving around people and vehicles, and leaving windrows and piles of snow for people to drive around, trudge through, and stumble over while some guy takes all afternoon to clear from the morning before - and THEN doing a half arsed job because he then can't get it all because of all the cars. Whoever this contractor is - I would say is out to lunch.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

JDiepstra;661374 said:


> Whoever designed that parking lot is a moron!


x2 a lot of these designers have never done any maintenance before on things and come up with things that look cool but are low in practicality and functionality. trees are too close to lot hope they are salt/snow tolerant or theyll be putting more in next year. same way with some of these landscape designs you find that are a nightmare to mow and require a lot of trimming .


----------



## Nolimit124

*not that bad hourly*

I did a lot that size as a sub last storm with a friggen tahoe with a 7 foot blade. It took a wicked long time, but it wasent bad at all dont worry even if you get a loader for an hour from your boss you will definatly get it done not a problem. When i did it the guy that hired me would send another truck every few hours for an hour to help me out


----------

